# Presque Isle Bay Smallies



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's another fine day on the bay...drop shot and wacky worms got most of the fish...with a few coming on a spinnerbait.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice smallmouth guys.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I posted in the other section. Great job on the smallies. Was this recent?


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> I posted in the other section. Great job on the smallies. Was this recent?


This was a few weeks ago.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Found this using the search feature. Nice video! Quick Q: can you canoe the bay fairly easily?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Photog said:


> Found this using the search feature. Nice video! Quick Q: can you canoe the bay fairly easily?


Yes you can always find a protected area unless the wind is insane. I take my kids out there in the yak a lot.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice Smallmouth!!


----------

